# villa in El Rehab



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone
I was wondering if you all could help me with the running rate for villas in El Rehab. I am trying to find a place for my sister and she has Five children I think she will feel most comfortable in that area since it is close to me and the closest thing to home I know of. Also wondering do all places go up every year?
Thank you.


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't live in a villa, but I do know accommodation in Rehab is in very short supply right now. 

Apparently, the law is that rent can only be increased annually by 10%, but my rent has gone up by 50%, so it is obviously difficult to enforce. Our landlord openly admits that he can get that price from some Syrians, so that is what he is doing. I would expect some increase every year.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Neihu said:


> I don't live in a villa, but I do know accommodation in Rehab is in very short supply right now.
> 
> Apparently, the law is that rent can only be increased annually by 10%, but my rent has gone up by 50%, so it is obviously difficult to enforce. Our landlord openly admits that he can get that price from some Syrians, so that is what he is doing. I would expect some increase every year.




I quite believe that, my friend has a building in Mohandiseen who had 3 empty apartment for more than two years.. in the last 10 days she has rented the apartments to Syrians,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Syrians have moved in opposite us - and I see a lot of Syrian number plates on cars around Rehab

Where would you rather be Egypt or Syria ?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

More than 40,000 Syrians currently live in Egypt, according to a new report. According to the statement released by the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR), most Syrian refugees and asylum seekers in Egypt live in 6th of October City, Al-Haram, Faysal, Al-Obour, Nasr City, and Al-Rehab City.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems business is booming for the Landlords!


----------



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

:focus: Rent prices anyone.........


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

shameelah25 said:


> :focus: Rent prices anyone.........


In Rehab
7,000 - 15,000 Villa - typical 8-10,000 LE
3,000 - 8,000 Apartment 5-7,000 LE


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been looking for a place for the past two weeks, and apartment prices seems to be starting at 5500 le for a furnished 2 bedroom. 3 beds are about 7000 le, although have seen some really grotty places for less.

We looked in Madinaty and saw really nice 3 beds for 5000 le, but it is very quiet, and there is not much to do there. But, your money goes a lot further. 

There are some agents in the souk who are good, but they charge a months rent as commission. ( I think ) we found a place by asking the security guards in the area we wanted to live in, ( they only wanted 2 weeks rent as commission!)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How far does your money go if you have to travel everywhere? 

Last night I sat in traffic for 90 minutes..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Your opinion is as good as ours I think...we are tenants, just like you. Suggest you ask the real estate agents.


----------



## shameelah25 (Oct 2, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> How far does your money go if you have to travel everywhere?
> 
> Last night I sat in traffic for 90 minutes..


Private drivers are a little pricy, but helps you avoid long cab rides on a meter.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Neihu said:


> I have been looking for a place for the past two weeks, and apartment prices seems to be starting at 5500 le for a furnished 2 bedroom. 3 beds are about 7000 le, although have seen some really grotty places for less.
> 
> We looked in Madinaty and saw really nice 3 beds for 5000 le, but it is very quiet, and there is not much to do there. But, your money goes a lot further.
> 
> There are some agents in the souk who are good, but they charge a months rent as commission. ( I think ) we found a place by asking the security guards in the area we wanted to live in, ( they only wanted 2 weeks rent as commission!)


Just a FYI, the tenant does not pay the real estate agent ( or anyone else) to rent an apartment, the landlord does that. Also be sure to negotiate when you find the one you like. Foreigners always pay more, but with the poor economy you should have no problem reducing the rent by 20-30%, your real estate agent should be able to help negotiate on your behalf ( if they are good). if the land lord is greedy and refuses, just move on to another apartment, there is no shortage these days.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Just a FYI, the tenant does not pay the real estate agent ( or anyone else) to rent an apartment, the landlord does that. Also be sure to negotiate when you find the one you like. Foreigners always pay more, but with the poor economy you should have no problem reducing the rent by 20-30%, your real estate agent should be able to help negotiate on your behalf ( if they are good). if the land lord is greedy and refuses, just move on to another apartment, there is no shortage these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


I have had four different places since I came here, and I would agree that normally it's the landlord who pays, but for some reason that does not seem to apply with the agents within Rehab who are keen to charge a month's rent to the lessee and, I presume, will also get a month from the lessor.

In theory a good agent will negotiate on your behalf, but let's not forget that he will probably have a long standing relationship with the landlord which he hopes to maintain. In addition lest we forget, the landlord will most likely be paying the agent, and the commission will be dependant upon the agreed rental price.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Just a FYI, the tenant does not pay the real estate agent ( or anyone else) to rent an apartment, the landlord does that. Also be sure to negotiate when you find the one you like. Foreigners always pay more, but with the poor economy you should have no problem reducing the rent by 20-30%, your real estate agent should be able to help negotiate on your behalf ( if they are good). if the land lord is greedy and refuses, just move on to another apartment, there is no shortage these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum




The apartment surplus may well be over as there is a huge influx of rich Syrians desperate for accommodation..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The apartment surplus may well be over as there is a huge influx of rich Syrians desperate for accommodation..


I don't know that they're necessarily rich, only that some are able to afford to get out whereas other families cannot.

I met three Syrian families today - and it was not like I was out looking for them.

What, I wonder, will they do for work? Surely they aren't all loaded with money and set for life.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The U.N. refugee agency said Thursday the number of Syrian refugees who have fled their country’s civil war and found shelter in Egypt has now topped 150,000 — a significant jump from last month’s figure of 95,000.

The director of UNHCR in Egypt, Mohamed Dayri, said that despite the growing number of refugees in Egypt, only 4,800 Syrians have registered with the agency in Cairo. He called on Egyptian authorities to help UNHCR deal with the “rising emergency” of Syrian refugees here.

A U.N. official, speaking on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to brief the media, suggested Syria’s neighbors who have taken in refugees — Turkey, Lebanon, Iraq and Jordan — are “reaching (the) saturation point,” prompting an influx into Egypt, where the cost of living is cheaper.

Egypt does not share a border with Syria, but the Egyptian government allows Syrians to enter without a visa.

Syria’s uprising, which began in March 2011, has killed more than 33,000 people, according to activists. The violence has displaced more than one million Syrians inside the country, and also triggered an exodus of people from the country.

Figures released by the U.N. humanitarian office last week indicate more than 340,000 people have fled across Syria’s borders, mainly seeking refuge in neighboring nations. The largest number_more than 100,000— have found refuge in Jordan. OCHA expects the total number of Syrian refugees to reach 710,000 by the end of the year.

Dayri said that although the humanitarian crisis linked to the exodus of hundreds of thousands of refugees has so far been confined to Syria’s four neighboring countries, the U.N. is now seeing an increase in arrivals of Syrians fleeing violence in North Africa, especially Egypt.

UNHCR says many Syrians arriving in Egypt are living off their savings instead of registering with the U.N., but predict that the number of Syrians wanting to register may spike once their individual resources dry up.

Dayri said senior U.N. officials met with the Egyptian officials this week in Cairo to discuss the growing number of Syrian refugees in the country. He said that the U.N. is urging Egypt to maintain an “open door policy” not only for Syrians, but also for Palestinian refugees in Syria who also are fleeing the civil war.

“The Palestinian refugees should be treated equally like Syrians who are fleeing violence and insecurity,” Dayri said.

UN: Number of Syrian refugees in Egypt tops 150,000 after ‘saturation’ in other host countries - The Washington Post


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> I don't know that they're necessarily rich, only that some are able to afford to get out whereas other families cannot.
> 
> I met three Syrian families today - and it was not like I was out looking for them.
> 
> What, I wonder, will they do for work? Surely they aren't all loaded with money and set for life.




because it is easier for the rich to flee a country and look for an apartment?

the poor tend to go into refugee camps,


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

I rented in Rehab and now renting in Maadi and in both cases the agent charged one month rent from me and one month rent from the owner. I asked before renting and my understanding is that that is the standard fee. Both apartments were rented unfurnished and the rent was quite modest; not exceeding 2000 LE. Not sure if agent fee for furnished rentals is different.


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

The agents in Rehab tend to charge both the tenant and the landlord. The only way we found of avoiding it was to do a private deal with the landlord. 

There is definitely not a housing shortage in Rehab.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Neihu said:


> The agents in Rehab tend to charge both the tenant and the landlord. The only way we found of avoiding it was to do a private deal with the landlord.
> 
> There is definitely not a housing shortage in Rehab.




affordable is the question


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone know about about a 3+ bed villa in Rehab please PM me


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess the point is, the agents may want money from you as tenant, but you have no obligation to give them anything.


----------



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry - typo in my last post. There definitely IS a housing shortage in Rehab! 

Canuck - I am not sure how you would get around not paying the agent. I am fairly sure they would not let you sign the contract. 

To the OP - I know someone who just rented a villa by mall 1, for 8 000 le.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, we have rented two apartments here in the past three years, both times it was the landlord's responsibility to pay the real estate agent. The business of real estate agents here seems very cutthroat and competitive, as most agents all show the same properties, but ultimately it is the landlord who must be dealt with to close the deal. I'm amazed that many of the agents from smaller companies stay in business. Of course, if one manages to find an apartment and deal directly with the landlord, they'll gladly reduce the rent by a month as they won't have to pay any agent fees.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

*Advice*

Having rented both directly from the owner and an agent - I would have to say that it is standard practice that you pay the agent 1 mnths rent as comission.
If you are lucky you can either find one that only charges 1/2 month or squeeze the agent into accepting only 1/2 month.
Tehy will tell you this straightaway - and then it is up to you to decied whether or not you want to pay it or not!

Dealing directly with the owner can be better - but you have to have the time - and reasonable knowledge of Arabic (or have a friend who does and they are Egyptian all the better) to trawl around the areas you are looking to ferret out the places that suit you.
There are an awful lot of flipping awful places to be viewed - and ones they thinkg you should be lucky to see!!

Again if you want to get the better price - an Egyptian friend may be better doing the investigating / haggling for you - they will definitely get a better offer than you ever could.

ANd the golden rule - even if you think the place that you are being shown is amazing and the absolute only one you ever want to live in - DON"T SHOW IT!! To show the agent / owner this kind of enthusiasm for a flat / villa just means that they hike the price up. 
Keep your feelings under control, don't ooh and aah your way round, or go Wow!! Don't pont and start the 'little Freddies bed could go here, our settee can go there' ' oh isn't the garden / balcony wonderful', etc.
Be calm, collected, non-informative.
Then once you have looked around with the agent / owner - ask to just go around the place by yourself - they you can have a discussion with all the oohs and aahs and wows that you want - AWAY from their ears!!!

Also never tell them this is the only one or the best one you have seen!!

You really need your poker face and emotions with you!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

After looking at dozens of apartments here, I'd say many apartments are very nice, but the real secret is finding a good landlord to deal with, which is mostly luck.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> which is mostly luck.


Or totally luck !!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Having rented both directly from the owner and an agent - I would have to say that it is standard practice that you pay the agent 1 mnths rent as comission.
> If you are lucky you can either find one that only charges 1/2 month or squeeze the agent into accepting only 1/2 month.
> Tehy will tell you this straightaway - and then it is up to you to decied whether or not you want to pay it or not!
> 
> ...


Extremely good advice.....only thing i have to add is bear in mind that if you have an egyptian helping they also will take comission...yes they will bring the price down but egyptians are experts at making money from foreigners


----------

